# the best survival guns



## COLDBORE (Jan 1, 2010)

I know that obama is going to save us all.... but just in case he can not. what would be some options for a all around multi use gun for if and when society collapses. I am looking for a home defense gun and one I can hunt with too.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 2, 2010)

A good quality 22 would be a must.  Like in the above noted post ammo is one of the most important things to have and 22's don't take up much space and can keep you fed and secure.  Some don't think of a 22 as much defense but let me tell you.  A friend of mine once shot himself in the behind with one and he will tell you a 44 magnum may do more damage but it wouldn't hurt any more.  Another thing is accurcy and most people can shoot a 22 much better than they can a high powered rifle.  A shotgun is good at close range but what if the problem is over 50 yards.  To me a 22 would be first, M-1 or M-14 second, Ruger Mini 14, SKS / AK, 870 Rem, Ruger 22 Pistol, any good quality 40 cal or 45 auto pistol.  Finally all the ammo I can buy, you can always trade it off for food.


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 2, 2010)

A 12 guage pump would be a much better choice. We are talking only one firearm in an ultimate survival situation. Bands of looters, lions and tigers escaped from the zoo, zombies, and killer robots that overthrew obamas government. Definatly would not want to only have a 22 in that situation.


----------



## vol man (Jan 2, 2010)

a 22
a 20 gauge
a 30-30
and a bunch of ammo


----------



## firebiker (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Dreaded Scary Black Rifle of course ! 
you can hunt with it, you can protect with it and with 30 & 40 round or more Magazines and other accessories available for it makes it the perfect Zombie Gun*


----------



## atlninja82 (Jan 2, 2010)

rem 870
ruger 22 rifle
rem 700 270
and a 40 cal beretta. (compact pistol)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 2, 2010)

12 gauge pump would be hard to beat for an all-around gun. The 12 can do almost anything. With small shot, it's a bird and small-game gun. With medium shot, it's a good all-around hunter or defender. With buckshot, it can take down big game or take down an angry mob. With a slug, it's now basically a .72 caliber rifle that you can kill an elephant with if the need arises.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 2, 2010)

*SKS hands down*

An SKS would be the perfect gun. Light, semi-automatic, no recoil, short, ammo is small yet powerful enough to take anything from rabbits to bear. One gun for all purposes.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2010)

> a 22
> a 20 gauge
> a 30-30
> and a bunch of ammo




Cept for the 20 being a 12 ga, this is it right here!

A 30/30 is gonna be a fantastic gun for what you are getting ready for!

I got to get me one of them, then I'll be ready!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 2, 2010)

A 22 would be my first choice...tons of ammo little weight.  Second would be a 12guage


----------



## dominantpredator (Jan 3, 2010)

50 caliber sniper rifle and a 50 caliber machine gun. Maybe a 22 for food and a 12 guage for upland game birds and lots of ammo


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 4, 2010)

dominantpredator said:


> 50 caliber sniper rifle and a 50 caliber machine gun. Maybe a 22 for food and a 12 guage for upland game birds and lots of ammo



I wouldnt want a 50...the ammo would be impossible to find and way to heavy to carry a large amount


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 5, 2010)

*22/12 guage all that is needed*

10/22 with multi high cap mags,light and laser,AA 12 or saga 12 with high cap mags and variety of loads.There is so much different ammo for 12 u wouldn't believe.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/12-gauge-specialty-ammo


----------



## olchevy (Jan 5, 2010)

My choice of what I own would be
1) 1935 winchester model 67 .22
2)Mossberg 500 12G
3)Ak

What I really want is a Mossberg 590A1 with Trijicon night sights an Aimpoint comp M4 red dot, taclight, sidesaddle, and for sure the bayonet


----------



## thedriller1986 (Jan 22, 2010)

AK-47 light weight ,ammo is cheap so you can buy in bulk mags are cheap and very very i mean very simple to clean
and a wide selection of ammo hornady has a new v-max in 7.62x39


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 22, 2010)

Quality 22 cal. rifles / pistols and lots of ammo would be first--- VERY accurate shots with a 22lr will stop most all game animals- if you are close enough - and all 2 legged threats-- after that too many choices IMO


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 22, 2010)

thedriller1986 said:


> AK-47 light weight ,ammo is cheap so you can buy in bulk mags are cheap and very very i mean very simple to clean
> and a wide selection of ammo hornady has a new v-max in 7.62x39



The ak is darn hard to shoot straight and consistently hit the target. A couple of seconds go by and you have blown thru alot of rounds. I have a few of the guns mentioned and while the rifles are deadly the 12 gauge shotgun with various shot sizes, buck or slugs depending on the need would be my choice if I could only pick 1 gun. The .22 is certainly versatile, light and ammo is cheap and light comparatively speaking, just not near as much knockdown power as the 12 gauge.


----------



## laniergb (Jan 23, 2010)

Ar 15


----------



## DanBROWNING (Jan 23, 2010)

12 gauge pump, a good bow and a good sharp bowie.


----------



## kotchman (Jan 23, 2010)

knives don't have to be reloaded


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

Marlin .44
RBH .44
and a pile of wheel weights and powder
and a wrist rocket!
cw


or
Marlin .357
S&W .357
and a pile of wheel weights and powder
and a wrist rocket!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 24, 2010)

THE all around multi use firearm has to be the shotgun. 

My choice would be a smoothbore flintlock just because I like flintlocks and you can make the powder yourself if the need arises and I dont have to rely on someone else for primers, and gravel will work in a pinch for a projectile. Of course it wont do much good against a horde of zombies but then neither will any modern firearm if you dont have ammo and while I could make the powder still and more than likely find something I could use as a projectile, the primer is not so easy to make at home. 

All that said I would want at least a battary of five firearms in a survival situation. 

22 rifle
shotgun
personal defence handgun
carbine
rifle

With a group of people banded together for survival everyone doesn't have to have all five of them so everyone could have two or three of the five and all the bases would be pretty well covered.

I prefer a single shot bolt 22 rifle because it works with nearly every bit of 22 ammo and I have no chance of losing a magazine.

I prefer a pump action shotgun of at least 20 guage and 12 would be the best option in my opinion, best if everyone has the same guage ammo purposes.

Personal defence handgun is a personal thing, I carry something small right now for concealment purposes but in a survival mode I wouldn't care about concealment so much and more capacity would be a plus.

A short action shorter barreled lower powered round than a main rifle is always good for handiness, having it use the same round as your handgun is a plus in my opinion.

Rifle, nothing really needs to be said here, something that is good for larger game and can reach out and touch something is pretty much self explanatory and yet I ran my mouth anyway...

In survival mode there is something to be said for everyone in the group using the same weapons. That said everyone might not want exactly the same weapon so I could deal with everyone using say the 1911 family. Same brand so that everyone uses the same parts but everyone can choose what size they want, would be fine with me. I think for a group of ten people, assuming you go with the everyone doesn't have the full battary of firearms I would go with getting at least 8 of each except at least 12 handguns that way you have spares of every weapon in camp.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 24, 2010)

Got the perfect combo sitiing in my safe on ready... 10/22 with a Kidd trigger, tactical solutions fluted, threaded barrel capped with an Advanced Armament Element silencer. Rock River/ C3 defense SBR... AR 15 topped with aTrijicon ACOG and capped with an AA Omni silencer and a Walther P22 capped with thread adapter making it possible to switch the silencer from 10/22 to the P22.


----------



## Full Pull (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats some awsome hard ware.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 7, 2010)

Just give me an M-16 with a few thousand rounds. If it works in combat (and it does) it will work for defense and hunting....RW


----------



## 2500HD2005 (Feb 8, 2010)

remington 870 12ga


----------



## jason bales (Feb 8, 2010)

i would want a single shot .22 less things go wrong that way and ammo is light and cheap


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

It all depends on what you are trying to survive and if you'll be mobile or hunkered down. A 12 gauge is great for whatever you ask of it. Go grab a case of 12 gauge shotgun shells and see how long you feel like carrying it. Thats only 250 rds. Yes it will feed you but not without giving away your location. 20 gauge ammo is lighter but chances of scavenging ammo for it should bad times last a long time are slim. If youre going to hunker down in your house it's hard to beat a good 12 gauge. I feel like I could get anywhere I needed to go with a 10/22 and a good pistol. Yes I would have very limited range but if I can see a 100 yards I'm in the wrong place. Lets just hope it never gets that bad.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, If I was on the move, Id probably go with 2 guns I got in my safe, a S&W .357 revolver with a 5.5" barrel(not much can go wrong with that gun), and a .357 lever action. I can hit objects accurately out to 150yds with that gun, and they would be shooting the same amo. Also, they will shoot .38 as well so ammo would be easier to find. The ammo is light and you could carry several thousands rounds in a backpack and still be lighter than a case of 12ga

If I was hunkered down in my home, I wouldn't worry, cuz ive got about 30 guns to choose from and maybe 10,000 rounds of ammo between my workshop and house. My go to guns would be my S&W .357 on my hip, in my hands would be my mossberg 835 with extended magazine holdin 8 rounds of 00 shootin out of my X-full choke, and on my back my rem. 700 in .308  with my kahles on top. Then I'd be ready if the hood decided to go to the country


----------



## spring (Feb 15, 2010)

A multi-purpose full auto?


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

My buddy has an AR-15 that would be my choice


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 27, 2010)

After careful consideration of all the possibilities considering the fact that the question involved what one gun would you pick, I'd vote for a good Marlin 39.  The .22 will feed you and protect you and allow you to carry an unbelievable amount of ammo.  The Model 39 is very accurate holds a bunch of ammo and is built of steel and wood.  It would last for a very long time if it receives simple cleaning and maintenence.  A .22 will kill anything that you are liable to come into contact with.  And is the best choice for surviving.


----------



## xpertgreg (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll take a 12 guage shotgun with a good selection of shot sizes.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 12, 2010)

Mossberg 500 in a 12 ga. I'd get one that comes with a 26" or 28" barrel (mine is 28). Then, you can buy a short barrel for it for home defense. A new short barrel (I've found them as short as 16") will run you about 70 bucks. That way, when its at the house, you can have the short barrel, and in the woods, you have a good hunting barrel.


----------

